
Ask HN: Any online educational games for young kids? - jonyt
My 4 year old son really likes https:&#x2F;&#x2F;countable.github.io&#x2F;cats-of-jasnah&#x2F; It&#x27;s an enjoyable quarantine activity. Are there any similar games in terms of being educational and playable on a smartphone?
======
artur_makly
check out Kahn Academy
[https://www.khanacademy.org/](https://www.khanacademy.org/)

